# South Branch beaver Fam failure



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Rumor has it a beaver dam failed in the high banks area and quite a slug of water and silt washed down. Be careful fishing there as new hazards may be in the water.


----------



## perpetuumstef (Aug 9, 2013)

Damn beavers and their **** engineering.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.lettersofnote.com/2012/07/regarding-your-dam-complaint.html


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Fished there last week...whole section...water and fishing was great...


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

DLHirst said:


> http://www.lettersofnote.com/2012/07/regarding-your-dam-complaint.html


that dam letter is dam funny!


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Dam straight!


----------

